# TWO SIDED TAPE MAKER



## MrSupercrowe (May 23, 2013)

Hello, I needed lots of 2 sided tape, but it is very expensive. So I sacrificed 2 tape guns to make this. It puts two 1 inch rolls of tape together, so you can tape off and then stick your paper or plastic to the tape. I shared this with companies some years ago, they say its an old idea. So, have a look, and make your self on.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Barry,

poverty makes a genius. LOL! They'd rather sell the two sided tape.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty darned clever in my estimation.
Bill


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one slick idea. Way to go Barry.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice. Brilliant!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Now or old idea- i think it is super clewer!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I did a double take when I saw this - Favorite for sure!!!!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Great idea and as someone else said,"poverty makes a genius".


----------



## MrSupercrowe (May 23, 2013)

Here is the YouTube link of the tool working.


----------

